

Show HN: Algorithmic Music Generation - Computoser - bozho
http://www.computoser.com/?

======
Tipzntrix
Your algorithm learns by rating? How does it learn?

~~~
bozho
Currently the algorithm isn't learning. But I am storing a lot of parameters
and then run analysis to see which ones are liked, and which - not

------
PieSquared
Whoa, cool! How are you doing this?

~~~
bozho
A lot of random() + a lot of composition rules :)

